# Luz automatica con sensor piroelectrico



## mandola (Oct 9, 2005)

Hola, soy un aficionado a la electrónica que pretendo hacer un aparato para que se encienda una luz al entrar en la habitación y que se apague al salir utilizando un sensor pasivo PIR. Con una barrera de infrarrojos no me interesa porque la habitación tiene varias puertas, y con uno PIR es suficiente, además que no hay ninguna emisión de radiación continua. 

Los luces automáticas que venden con sensores PIR tienen un tiempo programado y cuando pasa se apagan, y hay que moverse para que se enciendan de nuevo.
Lo que  busco es que alguien me facilite un esquema para confeccionar yo uno con un sensor PIR para que se encienda la luz al entrar en la habitación, y sin moverse que siga encendida hasta que uno se salga, y se apague inmediatamente al salir. O sea que esté activado mientras te esté detectando el sensor y no que siga la luz encendida hasta que se pase el tiempo que esté graduado para apagarse.

He desarmado un aparato de estos que venden, pero mis conocimientos de electrónica no son tan amplios como para poderlo modificar y que funcione  como yo pretendo, y por eso es la ayuda que pido para poder hacerlo yo con algún esquema que me puedan enviar.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## titorealico (Oct 13, 2005)

Hola como te va.... mira para mi tenes dos posibilidades, una es con el tiempo como vos decis... osea tener un contador que se active cuando detecta movimiento y que prenda la luz, cuando pasa un tiempo X que se apague, pero que mientras vaya contando, si vuelve a detectar movimiento, que ponga el contador en cero y que arranque de nuevo, de esa forma programando el contador por ejemplo el 10 seg, cuando vos te vayas de la habitación a los 10 seg se apagaría la luz....

la otra posibilidad que se me ocurre es... cuando detectes movimiento prender la luz y después (poniendo sensores en las puertas como los de las alarmas) cuando un sensor de alguna puerta se activa, que apague la luz.... esos sensores que te estoy diciendo en las puertas pueden ser fines de carreras conectados en serie con el normal cerrado, de modo que cuando se habra el circuito signifique q alguna puerta se ha abierto...

espero te haya servido de algo mi respuesta, cualquier cosa que no hayas entendido, decime


----------



## chespipepe (Ene 11, 2008)

Hola, yo soy estudiante de electronica en chile, y tuve q hacer un contador de personas, con dos sensores fotodiodos, que cuente cuando alguien entre, y descuente cuando alguien salga.
En este caso es algo parecido, que cuando entre alguien se prenda la luz, y cuando salga se apague, per tienes que pensar si entra otra persona?, etc, yo te doy una idea de ocupar un flip flop J K. Y en internet esta el esquema de una fotoresistencia.
si te interesa te mando algo.. saludos


----------



## gabrielg (Ene 11, 2008)

... tener un contador que se active cuando detecta movimiento y que prenda la luz, cuando pasa un tiempo X que se apague, pero que mientras vaya contando, si vuelve a detectar movimiento, que ponga el contador en cero y que arranque de nuevo, de esa forma programando el contador por ejemplo el 10 seg, cuando vos te vayas de la habitación a los 10 seg se apagaría la luz.

Creo amigo que esta es la única posibilidad que puedes utilizar. Si dices que hay varias puertas en la habitacion, no sabras cuando una persona entra o sale de la habitacion. De cualquier manera deberás "moverte" para que el sensor te detecte, caso contrario... se te apagará la luz.
Saludos


----------



## kpi (Abr 22, 2008)

Hola:

No soy un experto en electronica ni tengo la menor idea de como puedas armar los circuitos pero te voy a dar una idea de acuerdo a todo lo que han mensiono los demas, podriamos hacer esto mas complejo...

Del problema de como detectar si una persona entra o sale yo lo solucionaria con dos sensores infrarojos colocados una dentro de la puerta y otro afuera y que trabajen en par, es decir si se activa el de afuera primero y despues el de adentro se determinaria que una persona esta entrando y viseversa cuando una persona esta saliendo esto lu puedes hacer en las n puertas que tengas, el contador para apagar la luz lo puedes programar a partir de 10 seg como ya se habia plantado, todo esto lo puedes mandar aun uC para que el gestiones las variables de entrada y salida; el microcontrolador puede llevar un registro de cuantas personas han entrado  y cuantas han salido para apagarla en el momento idoneo, si por cierta causa el contador de personas se perdiera como respaldo se puede dejar el apagado del pir automaticamente despues de cierto tiempo, el uC unicamente se encargaria de apagar la luz inmediatamente despues de que salga la ultima persona...

Espero me haya dado ha entender.


----------



## mandola (May 18, 2008)

hola kpi

Lo que me dices no me vale. 
Lo que yo quiero es que se encienda la luz al entrar una vez que te detecta con el senror PIR, pero que se mantenga activado hasta que no te salgas, sin tener que poner sensores infrarrojos en las puertas ni nada para saber cuantas personas hay dentro. 
Lo que quiero es mas sencillo, solo con un sensor PIR seria suficiente, pero hay que saber hacer el circuito.
Seguramente no hay ningun sensor PIR que cumpla esta condiciones, porque estos solo se activan con el movimiento, y yo lo que quiero es que esten activados aunque no te muevas.
saludos y gracias.


----------



## mandola (May 18, 2008)

Hola a todos.
Creo que no me entendeis lo que pretendo hacer.
Hoy le he contestado a kpi en este sentido. Lo que yo quiero es lo que explicaba en mi primera participacion en el foro el 25-10-2005, y no ha salido nadie que sepa hacer el esquema que se ajuste mis necesidades.
A ver si alguien me dice si es posible o no hacerlo, porque ya tengo un sensor con luz de los que venden,  y está activado cuando te mueves y por un tiempo pogramado, no es esto lo que quiero.
Saludos.


----------



## Ardogan (May 18, 2008)

No tengo mucha idea pero me interesa, porque sería bueno reducir la electrónica necesaria para controlar la iluminación (para no tener que poner barreras de leds por partida doble para cada puerta de un cuarto).
Pienso un poco en voz alta, el sensor piroeléctrico varía su carga eléctrica de acuerdo a la radiación infrarroja recibida no?.
Entonces bueno, tal vez se podría detectar si hay personas midiendo la cantidad de carga (no la corriente), o la integral de la corriente en el tiempo. A un determinado nivel de carga no habría personas, y si ese nivel de carga sobrepasa un umbral entonces hay alguien adentro. 
Hay que tener en cuenta que el PIR puede medir un determinado "cono" en el espacio de la habitación, no sé que tan ancho será. Por lo que no se podría detectar personas fuera de ese cono. Tal vez habría que poner dos o tres dependiendo de la forma y tamaño de la habitación. 
Habría que ver si hace falta tener en cuenta las variaciones de la señal "sin personas" con la hora del día, y la estación del año, y si el día está nublado o no, o con la temperatura en general (se podría usar un termistor para compensar la temperatura ambiente).
Está interesante leer el manual de los productos comerciales, y ver si se podría despanzurrar y adaptar para lograr eso.
Bueno, sigo pensando en voz baja, a ver si sale algún esquema para probar.


----------



## fernandob (May 18, 2008)

mira, disculpa pero lo que pides no es muy coherente.

sabes como funciona uno comercial y pones que quieres que se apague cuando una persona se va.

dime tu ?
como crees que el sensor sabra cuando una persona se va ?crees que piensa ?

como estan hechos es como son y es lo que hacen y es lo que puedes obtener:
si detectan se encienden durante un tiempo....
solo pueden detectar o no detectar variaciones IR , OTRA COSA NO HACCEN.
si detectan encienden la luz y la mantienen un rato, si quieres le agregas un timer de largo tiempo y listo ........pero...........como crees que se dara cuenta que solo te moviste para acomodar los gases del vientre o si lo hiciste para irte ?

tu quieres que se apague cuando te vas.
el pobre nunca sabra cuando te vas....para eso es el timer.

y lo que dijo el colega de poner 2 IR se cae por lo que tu pusiste de que hay varias puertas, tambien con que quizas sea mas de una persona la que se mueva.

en fin.
antes de diseñar algo hay que tener claro la secuencia, NINGUN APARATO PIENSA y si el que diseña tampoco lo hace........mal va a funcionar.

y encima quieres hacerlo tu que no sabes.....yo ni loco querria haccer un IRP , si son muy baratos y delicados (sensibles) ......aqui veo que son todos guapos creen que es atacar unos componentes con el soldador y listo .

que errados estan.

saludos

y suerte


----------



## cristian isola (May 18, 2008)

amigos como me e divertido cuando lei estas preguntas y respuestas sobre como hacer que al entrar  en una habitacion la luz encienda y al salir se apague en forma automatica.a quien tiene esta duda si es lo que entendi y lo que el pregunta si me constesta mañana cargare las distintas formas.cristian un colega amigo mas.


----------



## JotaJ (May 21, 2008)

Me parece buena idea lo que dice Ardogan, pues el detector PIR tiene una directa relación entre la cantidad de radiación IR y la carga en el. Claro se genera corriente con la variación de carga y es por eso que normalmente se utiliza con cuerpos en movimiento. Pero si de alguna manera se puede medir ese nivel de carga y compararlo, se podría lograr lo que quiere mandola. Ahora habría que ver qué pasa con el tema de la luz del día y esas cosas, aunque según leí, algunos PIR están hechos de forma que no les afecte los cambios de temperatura, luz, etc., pero por otro lado lo que nos interesa es el estado estático, y no el cambiante... bueno, no sé. jeje

Con respecto al comentario de fernandob... creo que todo el mundo tiene claro que los aparatos no piensan, pero todos tenemos claro que se puede construir un circuito para hacer "como si lo hicieran" (y específicamente sabemos que se puede detectar si las personas entran o salen con un PIR... es solo un derivador y ver si es positivo o negativo). Viejo, estás encasillado en ideas básicas, no tienes ninguna disposición a tratar de ir más allá con los diseños. 0 aporte tu comentario.


----------



## fernandob (May 21, 2008)

no , cero mas bien lo tuyo.

decime vos como se da cuenta un PIR si me dormi en la habitacion, si me fui, si estoy en el sillon quieto leyendo una paturuzu.

decime como se da cuenta que entraron 2 y salio uno y el otro esta quieto leyendo (y se le apaga la luz).

hay algo previo al diseño electronico y es el diseño del mejor sistema, y algo mas previo es el analisis de lo que se necesita.

pensa un poco si estas al nivel de andar poniendo notas vos a alguien..

ok ?

lo unico para saber cuando un ser humano no necesita mas la luz es el mismo ser humano y eso te lleva a que la desicion de el encendido o apagado de la lluz la de el mismo ser humano, no automaticamente.

sea cual sea el dispositivo.


----------



## Ardogan (May 21, 2008)

Bue, se puso agresiva la cosa.
También me pareció agresivo gratuitamente el primer post de fernandob, pero como las emociones son inherentes al ser humano y cuesta separar pensamiento de sentimiento, no me preocupo mucho, pasa muchas veces, es como enojarse porque llueve.

Volviendo al tema que nos ocupa, en cuanto al objetivo de controlar iluminación no lo considero inútil como dice fernandob


			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> lo unico para saber cuando un ser humano no necesita mas la luz es el mismo ser humano y eso te lleva a que la desicion de el encendido o apagado de la lluz la de el mismo ser humano, no automaticamente


siempre es un desperdicio de energía una habitación/pasillo/salón vacío con luces prendida. Implícitamente veo que el objetivo del post era una cuestión de ahorro energético. Después, si uno quiere anular el control de iluminación, bueno, que problema hay, que siga usando lo de siempre apretando un botón para anularlo y listo.

Con respecto a usar un PIR, y sí, hay complicaciones varias, tal vez sea más sencillo y barato usar barreras de leds, habría que ver que otros sistemas hay comercialmente/ya implantados para controlar la iluminación en forma automática primero, y ver si hay algo más sencillo.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 22, 2008)

para variar no me leen o no me entienden.

por los ejemplos que puse se deduce que es la desicion humana la mas acertada para el manejo de las luces.

una tecla

un control de voz "apagar luz"......"encender"...si se quieren poner de ciencia ficcion.

o .....lo que a mi se me ocurre: un control remoto, asi no hay que levantarse del sillon.

NINGUN APARATO automatico tipo infrarrojos PIR o sensor de puerta servira y mas para lo que pidio quien inicio este post.
si les parezco agresivo...........no se .......a mi no me parezco.
y ya que andan juzgando: a mi me parece que gustan de opinar y armar sin analizar mucho antes.......pero bueno, si les gusta.....no es algo malo.

chau


----------



## mandola (May 23, 2008)

En el tema este no creo que lo que yo quiero sea algo descabellado, porque si el sensor PIR detecta el calor, lo que hay que eliminar es el temporizador que tiene para que se apague en el tiempo preestablecido.
Quiero decir que mientras este detectando el calor el cuerpo, este activada la luz, y cuando te vayas y no detecte ningún calor se apague. Si al mismo tiempo ha entrado otra persona y se queda cuando te vayas, debe seguir encendida hasta que no haya nadie.
Lo que hay que saber es hacer el esquema, y también si  el sensor PIR puede tener esta facultad o hay que buscarse otra clase de sensor.
El sensor poniendolo en el techo tiene un angulo mayor, y hay que estar dentro esa esta zona para que te detecte. 
Saludos


----------



## seemann (Jul 19, 2008)

Hola a todos, señores... en realidad creo que lo que quiere lograr mandola es factible y lo unico que puede hacer posible o imposible cualquier cosa es la imaginacion y el ingenio humano, bueno no estoy aqui para juzgar ni mucho menos, simplemente respeto opiniones y doy a valer tambien las mias, pasando a la resolucion del problema mmmm
yo pienso que bien podria hacerse una combinacion de algunos circuitos que nos ayuden a lograr el objetivo, una idea es la de poner a la entrada de las puertas los sensores que ayuden a contar el numero de personas que entran o salen,con esto y en combinacion con el circuito que contiene el piroelectrico podemos mantener iluminada la habitacion hasta que este totalmente vacia,  en cuanto a que se apague mientras uno esta dentro de la habitacion inmovil, no se si sea cuestion del circuito que tiene mandola o es una caracteristica del piro, necesitaria ver el diagrama o la foto del circuito para ver si de ahi podemos darnos cuenta de lo que ocurre, aunque mas bien pienso que es cuestion del circuito, de cualquier forma espero que me mandes la foto o algo que nos sirva, de hecho yo tambien necesito el diagrama de como hacer accionar un circuito piroelectrico, solo necesito que avise cuando sensa a una persona nada mas.
En espera de una pronta respuesta y de la foto del circuito me despido.
see you on the other side


----------



## mandola (Jul 20, 2008)

Hola seemann:Solo tengo el esquema que saque hace algun tiempo de este foro, que está en el tema "Sensor de presencia de seres vivos". No lo encuentro ahora mismo para poder ponerlo aquí.  Utiliza un sensor pir. Yo lo he montado pero no me funciona. Como no soy experto en el tema no sé localizar el fallo.
Para lo que yo quiero hacer me han informaciónrmado que hay una termopila, similar al sensor PIR, que se utiliza en los termometros por infrarrojos, pero no sé el equema que utilizan estos termómetros.
Creo que los sensores PIR se activan por el movimiento, pero la termopila que digo es de lectura constante y no es imprescindible que haya movimiento.
A ver si entre todos podemos conseguir el circuito para lo que pretendo, porque creo que es interesante este aparato para que se encienda una luz al entrar en una habitación y se apague al salir sin tener que contar las personas que entran o salgan, simplemente detectando el calor de las personas  que hayan, aunque no se muevan,   y cuando no haya calor que se apague.
Saludos.


----------



## seemann (Jul 24, 2008)

Que tal mandola, segun tengo entendido que los sensores piroelectricos se activan  con la radiacion que emite el cuerpo humano y pueden aplicarse en circuitos que detecten movimiento y principalmente alarmas, sabes... estuve indagando y encontre una pagina donde viene un circuito piro que se ve relativamente sencillo, aun no lo pruebo y posiblemente tu ya lo hayas hecho pero de cualquier forma te dejo la pagina ( http://proton.ucting.udg.mx/~mariocc/piro.html) pa que la cheques y te animes a armarlo, yo consegui un piroelectrico RE200B, pero aun no lo he podido hacerlo funcionar ja!.
Espero no tengas problema con el armado del circuito y si llegas a tenerlo, dime que es lo que causa el problema y lo solucionaremos, mantenme informaciónrmado vale?
me despido.
see you on the other side


----------



## mandola (Jul 26, 2008)

Hola Seemann.
He visto la página que me has dicho, pero que me va a funcionar como el que te digo más adelante. 
El sensor que te dije anteriormente "Sensor de presencia para seres vivos" lo he encontrado y lo he montado, pero no me funciona. Como no soy experto ignoro donde esta el fallo y lo he dejado.
Ahora me he enterado que hay un sensor que se denomina Termopila y lo utilizan en los termometros electronicos por infrarrojos y éste aunque no haya movimiento detecta el calor y se mantiene activado por el tiempo que uno esté delante.
Lo que habria que conseguir es el esquema para poder montar el dispositivo que quiero e instalarle como sensor TERMOPILA en lugar del PIR .
A ver si pudieramos conseguir algun esquema, porque seria interesante montar este aparato para utilizarlo como yo quiero.
Yo he intentado por varios sitios y no he conseguido nada.
Saludos.


----------



## Infinito (Oct 20, 2008)

Hola! 

Veo que hay un poco de lio aqui.

He diseñado artefactos que constaban entre otras cosas de un sensor PIR y un LDR. Puedo decir que entre ambos se complementan muy bien y descubrí accidentalmente varios efectos.

Alguien PREGUNTABA COMO DISTINGUE UN PIR CUANDO ESTAS DORMIDO. Pues curiosamente observé que al dormirse las personas que quedaban en su radio de acción, en ocasiones no se mueven de posición en toda la noche y por lo tanto el PIR no las detectaba. Incluso cuando se movían para cambiar de posición, éste fue programado para revisar la continuidad de la detección durante 5 segundos, de manera que si se mueve inconscientemente uno mientras duerme, éste no se enciende.

Por otra parte, si se enciende mientras duermes nadie lo sabrá, al no ser que lo que encienda sea una bocina!

Saludos!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 20, 2008)

No es que el PIR este dormido sino que el diseño es basicamente un amplificador de mut baja frecuencia del orden 1H-10Hz y algunos diseños mejorados  analizan la forma de la señal para tener inmunidad y reducir falsas detecciones.


----------



## ilumitron (Nov 18, 2008)

la única forma de hacer lo que quieres es con un sensor que emita ultrasonido de x frecuencia, el receptor que haga prender la luz debe estar sincronizado a la misma frecuencia, cuando entres al cuarto cambiara la frecuencia porque el sonido cambiara con el nuevo volumen que ocupará el cuarto, entonces el receptor actuará como un comparador y hará prender la luz, al salirte de cuarto volverá a la frecuencia anterior porque el volumen reflejado en el cuarto será igual al que estaba antes, algunos tanques de líquidos funcionan así.


----------



## saiwor (Ene 21, 2009)

el sensor pir detecta calor, e s decir como un termistor cuando le metes al calor como salida es un pulso logico, es igual el pir, cuandor calor humana su salida es logico pero cuando no haiga calor humano su salida es 0.... es mi idea.,..


----------



## dark_soul (Dic 18, 2009)

Saludos, estoy interesado en este tema del sensor piroelectrico, pero tengo una duda segun eh leido para armar el circuito se compone de dos partes, amplificador con filtro pasa bajos y un comparador de ventana, pero viendo el diagrama del circuito me quede con una duda respecto al filtro pasa bajos, ya que en el circuito que encontre tiene una configuracion distinta a la que yo conozco.

Esto con el fin de entender el cto y poder montarlo bien, adjunto las imagenes del circuito completo y de la configuracion de FPB que yo conozco, espero me puedan ayudar.

Por todo gracias.


----------



## dal35 (Feb 5, 2010)

Ya hay un foro abierto sobre este tema que te puede servir de ayuda, *fijate en ¿Como medir la temperatura corporal a distancia?*


----------



## CEGO87 (Feb 8, 2010)

Que tal amigos?

Me gustaría hacer el proyecto original por el cual se abrió el tema. El problema es que esos sensores PIR, son algo difíciles de conseguir y el precio no muy cómodo.

Tienen alguna idea o conocen algún otro sensor para remplazarlo?


----------



## dal35 (Feb 9, 2010)

El tema es que los PIR que se venden en las casas de electronica estan hecho para detectar movimiento, se tendria que buscar un sensor piroelectrico pero que sense temperatura unicamente, de lo contrario es imposible hacer que un pir detecte sin que haya movimiento.


----------



## chrst (Sep 17, 2010)

estoy interesado en el tema el sensor que quiero hacer funcionar es el LHI907 y necesito informacion sobre todo lo del circuito que lo haga funcionar y que señal me indica que esta detectando el calor o el movimiento espero me ayuden, Gracias..


----------



## georgilax (Abr 2, 2011)

Uh, capas q*UE* te re cansaste y lo compraste hecho, pero te digo lo q*UE* se me ocurre en caso de que a  alguien le sirva, conque consigas q*UE* sense movimiento (un simple infrarrojo de alarma de casa), lo podrías modificar, intercalándole entre la salida del sensor pir y la circuiteria q*UE* te accione las luces, un lm555 en configuración monoestable, es decir el output lo pones directo a la circuiteria de las luces (transistor,relay, triac,etc) el trigger directo a masa (se activa por un bajo) y la salida del pir al reset
Osea, entra una persona, el pir lo detecta, envía una señal para que empiece a temporizar el monoestable, suponete q*UE* lo calibras en 1 min., si la persona se mueve en ese rango de un min., empieza a contar de vuelta por accionarse el reset, si la persona se va de la habitación, pasa el minuto, y la luz se apaga.
Este circuito (parece simple, pero es utilísimo) yo lo tengo, lo tendría q*UE* buscar entre los mil papeles tirados de la facu, lo diseñe para detectar cuando se cortaba una cinta transportadora, si dejaba de girar el rodillo del final, tenia q*UE* parar el motor del rodillo del principio, los clientes quedaron contentísimos.


----------



## Enry12 (Ago 13, 2014)

Tengo un proyector de 500W (halógeno) con sensor de movimiento de procedencia China para uso exterior (creo del tipo PIR pasivo). El mismo posee 3 botones de regulación: Sensibilidad, Tiempo y Dia/Noche.  Al comienzo funcionó correctamente, pero de repente dejó de hacerlo quedando permanentemente encendido. He probado por todos los medios reactivarlo, pero insiste en quedar encendido. Podrían orientarme dónde está el problema y como solucionarlo ?  Alguien me puede proporcionar un diagrama del circuito electrónico y su funcionamiento ? GRACIAS ...


----------



## papirrin (Ago 13, 2014)

> Alguien me puede proporcionar un diagrama del circuito electrónico y su funcionamiento ?



dudo mucho que te sirva de algo:







el funciomaniento es mas o menos asi el sensor PIR al percibir una luz radiada por algun objeto emite una onda senoidal de pocos milivolts que es amplificada y comparada por un operacional que dispara un temporizador.

si bien y quizas no te sirve lo que digo, tampoco sirve que no pongas el modelo/marca de tu aparato y/o fotos del interior.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 13, 2014)

Me juego a que se puso en corto el triac , por favor una buena foto de la plaqueta !


----------



## Cdma System (Ago 13, 2014)

Te conviene directamente cambiarle el sensor y no hacerte mala sangre tratando de repararlo, en lo posible pedí uno con salida Relay y eso se lo enchufas al proyector.



articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/MLA-517090637-reflector-con-sensor-de-movimiento-presencia-exterior-500w-_JM

Si es similar a esa la que tenés ya te digo que se queman cada 2X3



Es similar a esta lo que tenés?


----------



## Enry12 (Mar 27, 2015)

Proyector con sensor de movimiento incorporado.

El Proyector con sensor es de procedencia China. Marca TBCin Modelo TS-1010 220Volt 500W (Halógena). La foto anterior que se me muestra es correcta. Me interesa conocer más detalles del funcionamiento del sensor, qué tipo de sensor es y si es posible conseguir un esquema del circuito electrónico. 

Quisiera saber también si puedo conectarle en paralelo una alarma sonora en simultáneo al encendido halógeno. Gracias a todos por la información suministrada y la que pudieran ampliar.
Gracias Papirín por el diagrama, pero será realmente el correspondiente a mi proyector ??

Enry12


----------



## papirrin (Mar 27, 2015)

Enry12 dijo:


> Proyector con sensor de movimiento incorporado.
> 
> El Proyector con sensor es de procedencia China. Marca TBCin Modelo TS-1010 220Volt 500W (Halógena). La foto anterior que se me muestra es correcta. Me interesa conocer más detalles del funcionamiento del sensor, qué tipo de sensor es y si es posible conseguir un esquema del circuito electrónico.
> 
> ...


Si y no, esos sensores tienen dos sensores una fotoresistencia y un  piroelectrico como el esquema que puse, te recomiendo que los compres ya de fabrica que aunque su funcionamiento no es muy complejo si no se tiene conocimiento puede resultar todo un dolor de cabeza y si se puede poner un timbre en paralelo a la lampara y lo mas sencillo es que compres una que se alimente con 220 o 110 segun sea el caso.


----------



## Enry12 (Mar 28, 2015)

Gracias Papirin por tu ayuda y gracias también a los amigos de Foros de Electrónica.


----------

